# American Flyer LTI Railsounds



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I have purchased an older PA B unit with Railsounds it is a number 4-8154. Do any of you have one of these, and if so what kind of railsounds can you get out of it? I have only conventional AF transformer, and have not ventured into any of the newer Railsounds 5.0 locomotives that Lionel has on the market. At least not yet.
Thanks in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

You will get at least a diesel horn, and you may get a bell as well. This will be activated by a lionel "sound activation button"... since you're running an AF transformer, you'll need two buttons to be able to activate both sounds. You MIGHT even get a diesel roar out of this, which will be on whenever the B unit is receiving power, and will likely get louder and faster as throttle increases. I'm not sure, you'll have to test it out.

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's something similar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kgf7AuKK8s 
Diesel horn near the end, probably similar to what you have. Looks like no diesel roar btw.

Charles


----------

